# A Second Filter?



## sh4d0w (26 Oct 2020)

Hey friends.

So I need some advice on weather or not i should run 1 or 2 external filters.

Currently have one Eheim Pro4+ 600 loaded with BioHome Ultimate with an Eheim Surface skimmer. 

I have always kept saltwater fish and always had two externals (never sumped), does the same rule apply for Fresh?

I have no issues that i can see at the moment, water runs clear and fish seem healthy, not done a water test since adding 30 fish post cycle BUT only one casualty in 5 weeks and all look healthy. - will do a test 

Would you add another filter ? If so, shall i keep the same or is it ok to mix it up? i really fancy the Oase BioMaster 600 termo.

I also want to keep a minimalist look of my tank - all pipework goes up an internal weir and one single outlet in the bottom of my tank - ill need some ideas on how best to arrange an outlet and inlet of a second filter, pipework will need to run in the weir.

This is Day 10


----------



## castle (26 Oct 2020)

I think the pumps a little weak for that tank, but running two isn't super common in freshwater but it doesn't hurt.

I don't know why, but the tank still looks a little young to be adding fish to (that white slime only comes about from recently introduced wood, and goes fairly fast). Order 3 or so pots of Limnobium laevigatum and get that in there, they'll tell you more than a testkit


----------



## sh4d0w (26 Oct 2020)

castle said:


> I think the pumps a little weak for that tank, but running two isn't super common in freshwater but it doesn't hurt.
> 
> I don't know why, but the tank still looks a little young to be adding fish to (that white slime only comes about from recently introduced wood, and goes fairly fast). Order 3 or so pots of Limnobium laevigatum and get that in there, they'll tell you more than a testkit


Perhaps i should have added, the tank is pretty well established and is 5 months old.


----------



## castle (26 Oct 2020)

Looks pretty good to me, no need for the extra filter with that growth.


----------



## sparkyweasel (26 Oct 2020)

sh4d0w said:


> I have no issues that i can see at the moment,


In that case, I wouldn't make any serious changes.


----------



## sh4d0w (26 Oct 2020)

i know the old "if it aint broke dont fix" but i wanted to get the belts and braces approach boxed off now, if i NEED the two filters or if i will end up worse off by not adding it then id like to do it.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (26 Oct 2020)

Can I ask why would you want to add another filter? if the filter is keeping water parameters in check then I don't see the need, you already have additional pumps that provide water movement so not so sure why would you want one.


----------



## Conort2 (26 Oct 2020)

I always like having two just incase anything happens to one of them I always have a back up running. However there is certainly no harm in running just the one and the tank looks to be fine with it, also in a planted aquarium the plants will be doing a lot of the work alongside the filter.

cheers

Conor


----------



## dw1305 (27 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 


sh4d0w said:


> i know the old "if it aint broke dont fix" but i wanted to get the belts and braces approach boxed off now, if i NEED the two filters or if i will end up worse off by not adding it then id like to do it.


To be honest you can look on the planting as your <"second filter">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## sh4d0w (27 Oct 2020)

FishKeeper55 said:


> Can I ask why would you want to add another filter? if the filter is keeping water parameters in check then I don't see the need, you already have additional pumps that provide water movement so not so sure why would you want one.


Just incase one dies or to help create a better setting for my fish


----------



## sh4d0w (27 Oct 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To be honest you can look on the planting as your <"second filter">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


thanks bud


----------

